# Antigone's recovery process



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

Our 8 month old kitten Antigone has been in the vet since Dec 23. We brought her in to get spayed and that night when we brought her home, she was really weak still and refused to eat. In the morning she still wasn't eating so she was brought back to the vet and turned out she had a fever. 

So over the week, she has been on IV, she's being force-fed b/c she won't eat on her own, and her temperature has been fluctuating. After doing a blood test and another viral test she's been found negative for all contagious viruses and bacterias. However, she's got a non-contagious virus in her liver and the veterinarians aren't sure of what it is or how she got it. The veterinarian just keeps saying that she's doing better every day when we call and also that she was starting to eat on her own.

Today we went to visit her and to be honest, she looked awful. I nearly burst into tears. She was swollen all over, she had a bit of an eye infection, her right front paw was so swollen and fat that she looked like she came from a cartoon. She just kept meowing and the veterinarian assured us that she wasn't in pain, but to me I think she was hurting - maybe not physically but in other ways. She looked so unhappy and her fur was unkept b/c she hasnt been grooming herself. They say that she was a changed cat this morning in that she was more active, the "escape artist" they called her, and also that if we werent there with her, she would not stay put on the table. Honestly, it's too hard to believe that b/c she just lay flat on the bed, meowing, as if she had no life in her. She couldnt even stand on her feet.

We are kind of skeptical of what the veterinarian is telling us and that maybe he's just trying to protect us from the truth. He even said that Antigone had a moment were she really scared the doctors when she wasnt doing well at all - this, they did not tell us on the phone, even though we called at least once or twice a day. He thinks that maybe it is a virus that was in her when she was born and b/c of the stress that brought on from the spaying, the virus may have flared up. Everything is uncertain at this point.

The breeder knows the veterinarians very well and she has never had any problems with her cats. Apparantly this is the first problem. And the day we first brought her home after being spayed, they told us that Tiggy was a healthy cat. If his hypothesis about this virus being in the cat from birth is true, then wouldn't all the kittens from the litter have it too? 

Has anyone ever had any problems of this sort after having the cat spayed/neutered? We're really worried about her and she isnt looking well even though the veterinarian claims she is. She's been on IV for so long that we're unsure if she'd be able to fight the virus without it or maybe that she will continue to be weak and less active if she fights it. We wonder if she her personality will be different too... b/c she has always been a bit scared of people and she's only calm around my bf and I and Electra (the older cat). Hopefully she wont be even more skiddish and scared later on. She's very sweet and still very young so we definately hope for the best.

If anyone has any kind of information regarding this situation, it would truly be appreciated if you could let us know. Thnx for taking the time to read this lengthy post and also for sharing any helpful information.


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear what had happen to her  ...I tryed to find something on that but I didnt have any luck so far..That does sound bit odd.Have they checked to see if they left a sponge in her maybe? because that can happen sometimes. Hope she be ok.


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I am so sorry darling...I don't know what to say, I have not had any problems after having a cat spayed, although I did have a kitten who was born with a liver disease and we found out when she went through a stressful situation because the stress triggered it and then she got sick. If you would like to talk with me more about this just give me a PM, if you have any other questions. It sounds a little similar to what my kitten went through, and I am here if you need me. 

Try to think positive though, I know that our babies look much worse to us when they are sick, hopefully the vet is being honest and indeed your kitten is getting better. I will be thinking of you, and please keep us updated, I hope that she gets better.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

GJ's Mom - they did an x-ray on her so there wouldnt be anything left in her, although that is a weird and careless situation indeed

Puma - that does sound similiar to Antigone if the virus is from birth... the only problem is that we dont know exactly where this virus came from. 

thanks for the support and I will keep in touch with you Puma if anything comes up. They say that they want to keep her for a couple more days. What's interesting is that they said that they wont be charging us, so it's kind of unusual to me.

Electra has been following us around everywhere in the house. I think she's lonely =(


----------



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

IMO, them not charging you sends up a big huge red flag in my book, like they KNOW they did something wrong, and if they don't charge you, you won't take legal or monetary action.

I dunno, that just sounds really fishy to me!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

Denim - 

Yeah we know there is definately something unusual going on but as I said, everything is so unclear. Even if they did do something wrong and arent telling us, they are still doing everything they can do help her recover. I think they might charge us for the tests they conducted, but they havent mentioned anything about that yet.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its heart breaking to read about your kitten. Im so sorry. I have no ideas for you but maybe if this was moved by the mods to the Health and Behavior people who read and are knowledgable over there might have some ideas for you or dr jean. Again Im so sorry.. prayers for you sweet kitty.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

we found out today that she has hepatitis and it's something to do with a liver disorder. That's all the information I know though. We dont know how she got it either. I'm going to do some research a little later after I get home from work but if anyone has additional information, again, that would be truly appreciated.

I thank everyone for their support and wishes. At this point, we dont know what to do or expect. I just hope she's going to be okay.

[edit] I just want to add that she is an indoor cat and has never ran outside before.

[edit2] I looked up feline hepatitis and it isnt contagious, relates to liver inflammation, and may have the potential to be serious. But there's a couple different varieties of hepatitis and I'm not sure which one it is... definately not the chronic case though, and she's not overweight. I really cant put my finger on any of the ones I've looked up so far b/c the only symptom I know of is that she isnt eating on her own.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, poor baby!  I'm be sending healing vibes to you & Antigone  .
http://www.imgag.com/product/full/ap/30 ... aphic2.gif


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So very sorry to hear she has hepititus. Maybe knowing what it is it can be treated or controled? I didnt even know cat could get this. Sending prayers her way.. would like to hear more of what you learn


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

I found a site about feline liver problems and this part sounds like Antigone:



> The cat has managed to escape having a specific feline hepatitis virus, which is quite remarkable given the huge list of viruses this species is prone to, but it does appear to have its own little list of typical liver diseases. One of the most straightforward of these is a septic infection of the liver. Bacteria track up the bile duct from the intestines and infect the liver. The body responds by producing "fighting" white blood cells which accumulate within the liver tissue. The signs of disease are often non-specific. Affected individuals are dull and lose weight. They may have a fever and be picky with their food. The liver is often a normal size on palpation and X-rays. Treatment is directed at eliminating the infection and an extended course of antibiotics usually resolves the problem very well but a few individuals experience periodic recurrence of the infection.


Tiggy didnt seem to have any problems passing stools but I guess we wouldnt be able to know if there was bacteria or infection in the bile duct. The part that sounds most like her is the dullness, fever, and pickiness of food (she didnt eat). I can't find much on cures though. We'll call the hospital tomorrow and find out if they have any new or additional information. 

Thanks everyone for the support


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Kitty prayers and healing vibes to Antigone and you. I hope she is on her way to recovery soon.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds diffacult to diagnose and seems elusive. Im so glad you found what was wrong and now he can be on the road to recovery. Praying the antibiotics work quickly. Poor baby!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

we're going to visit her again and see if we can get a straight up answer from the veterinarian about her condition. 

does anyone know at all whether this can be caused through infection during surgery?? she was very healthy before all this happened. we're very worried and she isnt looking well at all.

thanks everyone.. i really appreciate it

[edit] just doing some research and I thought I'd share some of the information I found: 

- trauma, fractured liver lobe, bruises (contusions), or heatstrokes could cause liver diseases

- when the liver becomes inflammed, it's called hepatitis. Trauma can cause this, along with drugs, bacteria, bile, and toxins. (so I'm thinking either stress could have triggered it - after surgery, drugs - anaesthesia, or bacteria - perhaps unsanitary procedures?)

- the liver is a strong organ so this gave us hope that maybe with the help of antibiotics (if bacteria was a factor), she could fight this 

There's several types of liver disease so I'm not sure of what treatments would be appropriate yet. Nevertheless I'll pray that Antigone will fight this with all her strength and all the prayers she'll receive from everyone who is being so supportive.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im learning alot from what you post .. thank you.. any news from your visit to the vet? Prayers for Antigone still coming.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

well just got back from visiting Antigone and although she's not improving that much, she does more alert than the last time we saw her. Her body is still swollen but it's gone down a bit and her eyes seem very awake. She's also starting to clean herself a bit and eating on her own. Tiggy is walking around a bit too, carefully but she's able to stand up and slowly walk around. 

Her progression is coming along very slowly and she's now off IV. She's got jaundice from the liver disease so the inside of her ears are very pale. Tiggy has an ulcer on her tongue now too and that came from the disease, but the doctor says it will heal on its own. Her paws are looking awful after the IV. They're fat and swollen and the skin on a couple of pads are peeling off. It looks so uncomfortable but apparantly it doesn't hurt, according to the doctor. 

She's still meowing a lot and we tried to calm her as best we could by just talking to her and petting her. It's really heartbreaking but I hope she pulls through. The veterinarian says that maybe she'll be able to come home in a few days and he'll inform us on how to take care of her and force feed her if she stops eating. 

The cause of this problem is still unknown and bacteria is ruled out. He's going to find out if the mother cat carried the virus or not. Antigone is on antibiotics and that's basically what's helping her fight. Hopefully she has the strength inside of her as well. 

I hope Electra will be good to Tiggy when she comes home b/c last time she didn't like the smell and hissed. I'm hoping that Electra will get past the smell and help clean Tiggy up and such. Fingers crossed for a strong recovery.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

I hope Antigone gets well soon!


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Awww! Hopefully Antigon will get better soon.

Prayers are with you.

Amanda


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry to hear what you are going through. My prayers are with you and Antigon for speedy recovery.


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok I am so upset that they have not given you a straight answer at your vet. Hepatitis can sometimes be caused by medical procedures, as in humans although I am not really positive that it is the same way for cats. 

It sounds like although slow that Antigone is progressing some, from the first time you guys went to see him, that is a good sign. I also think it is very fishy that they are giving you this all for free, I mean that is nice and all, but I wonder why. I think once Antigone is stable and home, I think it may be a good idea to look for another vet. 

When Antigone does come home do that trick of putting a little vanilla oil on both your kitties so that they smell the same and there will be no hissing going around, because we want Antigone to stay stress free and Tiggy too. 

Still thinking of you all. :wink:


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

What a horrible thing to be going through with your precious baby. I hope she starts feeling better soon, poor kitty.

((Hugs))


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

So Antigone came home last night with me and she really hasn't gotten better. She's sick with the flu and we give her antibiotics and vitamins twice a day. She's eating more not but she's still very skinny and her muscles are pretty much gone. She walks a bit but after a few steps she has to lay down b/c she's so weak. She sleeps most of the time or just rests and we stroke her, which I think she likes. We dont need to forcefeed her and she's eating a bit of dry food too when we mix it into the wet food.

She has runny eyes so we have to clean them every time she starts tearing but I noticed that when she's stressed or scared she tears. When she's laying down resting, she doesnt tear. We have warm salt water for her eyes and runny nose too. Her nose is stuffy and she has a hard time breathing, just like how a human would breathe thru a stuffed up nose. So we have eucalyptis oil and some VapoRub. A few drops of oil goes on her sheets near her nose and the VapoRub goes on her chin. We also melted some VapoRub in a bowl of hot water so she breathes in the vapors. 

She's urinated twice since she came home which is good (except that she does it on her towels) but she hasnt had any bowel movements yet. So that I'm a little concerned about. She doesnt seem to like going into the litterbox and everytime I take her out and put her on her bed, she goes there! 

I have to admit that it's very stressful and heartbreaking to see her like this. I havent had much sleep b/c I worry that she might pass on. My bf and I knew that she wasnt getting better at the hospital and she will always carry the flu virus so we decided to bring her home so that she could be as comfortable as possible. She's on her last strings and if she does pass on, at least it will be natural and peaceful at home, not a cold scary vet. I think she likes it here... We put her little bed on my bed and she slept next to me all night and I just rubbed her sweet little head until we both fell asleep. We had her bed on the floor before but she'll try and get on my bed instead. She was burning up a little last night as her ears and the skin on her limbs were quite hot but she's fine now.

The hair on her paws have fallen off, not completely but her limbs are quite patchy and bare. Her front left paw is still kind of swollen and also her tongue ulcers are starting to heal. She's still my beautiful girl though.

As for the news about the vet, we did have a bill but there was no hospitalization fee, which we were very greatful about. She just needs 24/7 attention and it's not easy. My bf and I both attend school and work so we're trying our best to take turns taking care of her. We're both missing classes and cancelling work when we have to and it's just really hard. But we're doing our best to help Tiggy. We realize that her last day is coming soon but we still have hope. We're trying to make the best of the situation but it's hard not to shed tears. She is the most fragile and delicate little kitten and it just breaks my heart whenever she cries and meows.

[edit] One more thing is that my bf called another animal hospital for a second opinion and they said much the same as the one we went to so there isnt much we can do otherwise.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oooh, I'm soo sorry  . At least she is home now which is the good thing. I will be praying for her.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Just the fact that you said earlier on that she had an ulcer on her tongue made me think that she had a respiratory infection going on. When I read your last post i see that indeed she does. I would be very careful not to let your other cat any where near her. You don't want the other cat to pick up the infection. Respiratory infections can be very contagious and spread easily. Did your Vet send you home on antibiotics? Also, if possible, buy a digital thermometer and keep an eye on her temperature. Cats that have respiratory can run the gamet of high to low temperatures. Keep her well hydrated and fed. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

MarkT - hey thanks for that information. Tongue ulcers can also derive from cat flu though, which is what she has currently...
However, she does have the high/low temperature as I can tell by the heat from her ears and paws. Tiggy is currently staying at my house away from the other cats that live at my bf's house. Do you know if the germs can travel? Like my bf brings another set of clothes to change into before he goes home... say if he didnt, could the germs travel on his clothes? thanks so much for ur help. we all appreciate it


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh no motoko! I'm sorry to hear all this. I wish I were there help or something cuz I know I had to take care of my one cat last year 24/7 and couldn't have done it if I weren't working or going to school. Sounds to me you both are giving her all the TLC she needs. It is so much better to be at home with you anyway. I feel so badly. Poor little baby.

I'm sorry that I don't have any info whether the germs can travel on clothes. I hope not.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

To answer your question can the infection be spread on your clothes...yes it can. Let's say your kitty has saliva or mucous that gets on his clothes then he can take that virus back home with him. I would bring a change of clothes and before he leaves, change into them and have no further contact with your kitty.

Feeling an animals ears to try and get a reading on body temperature isn't 100% reliable. Sometimes, a dog/cat will feel warm/hot to the touch but, have a normal temperature. 

Please pick up a thermometer (fast read digital) and petrolieum jelly to lubricated it. You will want to get an accurate temperature reading and may help you to help your kitty. If, his temperature is low, you can help to provide heat and if too high, you'll need to get that fever down. You would probably have to visit the vet for that one. They have drugs that works wonders in bringing down fevers. You can also apply alcohol on ears and pads of their feet to help bring temps down along with ice packs. 

In case you are not aware a normal temperature for an animal (dog or cat) is 101.6. They can be a little lower than that and even a little higher. I would not worry too much unless your kitty gets in the 103 range. Also, if the temp drops below 99. Also, sometimes just a little extra warmth can make an animal feel a little better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hopefully she will do better while she is at home. I'm sure that you being with her helps.


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

i'm in tears.........that is so horrible

I'm soo sorry....I'm praying that everything will work out and your kitty will bounce back


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

thanks markt.. we do wash our hands constantly and keep everything as clean as possible. how about airborne germs though?

i wish cats knew how to blow their noses cuz then she wouldnt be so stuffy. the room smells like Vicks VapoRub now =)

My bf brought puppy training pads so if she pees in her bed, everything will still be okay and we just disinfect and put on a new pad. These are really handy and they're soft enough to lay on.

thx everyone again


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Motoko,
When I read what you had posted it just broke my heart  to hear her still in pain and stuff. Just a little thought for you,just watch her eyes,you'll know what I mean when she is ready to go,But I hope and pray that it dont come to that.
(I been there with my very frist kitten.Only had her for few mths,then I had to take her to the vet,well lucky the vet who was there said she would come back and do the surgery on her to remove some *****/fluid around her lungs which was putting pressure on,so I said ya lets go with it.Well 4 hrs before I had to take her in she died on me at the house.)  And till this day it still hurts even though I have Two boy cats.
But If Your kittie has made it this far,she still not done fighting.Lots and lots TLC will help and my and from my two cats, prays and hope for her that she does make it.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear what's happening to your poor baby. Sorry,too, but i got on late in this thread. You keep saying that her day is coming soon, has somebody told you she is going to die? Did I miss something here? There is information about a liver disorder called Hepatic lipadosis on www.catclinic that sounds like the same thing you descibed earlier in the thread. 
I can tell you a little about it, my cat had it after having one of his thyroid removed. He was very very sick with it and nearly died, too. But the key to his recovery was food. That is what my vet said. You must make Antigone eat something. Even if she doesn't want to or fights or even vomits, make her get something in her system every couple of hours.
I don't want to go into how or what causes the disorder cause i don't want to say anything that might be wrong, but please read up on it and you'l understand a bit more. Stress is a major factor in causing it and it is not contagious.
My cat is elderly and had symptoms very similar to what you are describing. Do Not give up on her, there is no reason for her to not pull through once the liver starts functioning properly if that is all that is wrong. I read something about her having the flu? Did the vet tell you that? If not, then all of her symptoms can be related to her liver problem. Make her eat, that is the only thing that saved my cats life. Turkey baby food, get some.
I will be praying hard for you, Antigne and bf. 
I, too, am very upset with the exsperience you had with vet and think you should look for another vet. Also, I don't rely heavily on second opinion vets once a problem has been taken off the hands of one vet. But, an emergency vet hospital is good for just that...emergencies. I have learned from my own experiece with a tragic 'vet ordeal' that knowledge i aquired on my own really helped with getting my cats needs met. 
I hope for the best outcome for your little one


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Motoko said:


> thanks markt.. we do wash our hands constantly and keep everything as clean as possible. how about airborne germs though?


If there are no other cats in your houshold, I would not worry too much about constant washing of hands. Only, when you or your bf are going to be coming into contact with other cats.

Trying to figure out what all is going on with your kitty is difficult when no one but yourself can see her. We can only go with what you are telling us. Almost every single cat that I have seen that has had a severe respiratory problem has also had ulcers on the tongue. I really believe your cat picked up a bug when she was at the hospital and deblilitatedwith a weak immune system anyway, would make it even easier for that to happen. Anyway, I'll keep an eye out for how things are going for you and wish you the best with your little girl!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

myfamilia - thanks for the information it gives us a lot of hope. the vet did tell us that she had hepatitis and that she had an upper respiratory infection (cat flu). This site was very helpful for us http://www.gla.ac.uk/companion/ocatflu.htm#humans ... Nobody said that she was going to pass on for sure, but the veterinarian did say that her progression is very slow and she may not be the same if she does recover. 

Today was a better day though and we do see a glimmer of hope. Her appetite is quite healthy and she eats on her own rather than before where they had to force feed her. She actually eats a lot and we give her water in addition to the wet food. We're feeding her Hill's Prescription Diet a/d which I purchased at the vet and it's also what they had been feeding her. We put in a few pieces of dry food too. 

The only thing is that she's pretty much bed-ridden and sleeps/rests all day. She is really weak in that she can't even get up to use the litter. She just urinates in the bed (we're using the puppy pads) and we just bring her to the litter box every so often to see if she'll poop. Also she tends to look sleepy all the time now whereas at one point at the vet her eyes were pretty alert.

**Maybe you can answer another question we have - Do you know what an adequate KCal intake would be for a 9 month old kitten? Antigone is eating a lot now but we don't want to over feed her. The veterinarian said to feed her periodically throughout the day and she would eat half a can total. Now that she's at home she eats about 3/4 of a can per day. The label doesnt have information about KCals though. 

We definately wont give up on her and the three of us appreciate everyone's concerns and blessings. From what I noticed, stress is definately a factor in making things worse. Compared to the times we saw her during visits to the vet and now at home, she is definately more relaxed and calmer here. We give her tons of TLC and scratch/rub/stroke/pet her and she loves it since she doesnt have the strength to do it herself. 

Hopefully she'll get better so that Electra will have her playmate again. She's so lonely and I feel awful for not seeing her (she's at my bf's house) but my bf goes home to feed her and whatnot, and she has his parents to sit with while we're away. 

thx again


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Call your vet and see if they carry a diet called a/d. This is made for sick and debilatated animals as an aid to help in recovery. Very high in calorie and nutrition. And easily consummed. Glad to hear she is slowly making a recovery and hope she continues.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Before Rain passed away, the vet gave me stuff called Nutrical. It's a high calorie supplement and it's in a tube similar to toothpaste. The vet told me to dab some on his nose and he would lick it off (although I'm sure you can dab some on her paw). It looks like molassas but a bit thicker.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

MarkT said:


> Call your vet and see if they carry a diet called a/d. This is made for sick and debilatated animals as an aid to help in recovery. Very high in calorie and nutrition. And easily consummed. Glad to hear she is slowly making a recovery and hope she continues.


ya in the post above yours I mentioned that she's eating a/d but how much of it is okay to have per day.. I wrote all the info in the aforementioned post so I wont rewrite it again..


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Cats with liver problems need vitamin k. The liver is resposible for making the factors that help blood to clot. With hepatic lipidosis supplemental vitamin k corrects any coagulation problems.
Drs. Fosters and Smith's has an excellent source for research and understanding all issues related to health conditions and signs. Plus articles on the how, what and why's to most any disease or conditions that can occur. PetEducation.com
I'm so glad she is improving  I'm holding her in my prayers.


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

motoko, i hope antigone gets well soon. Polo had a near-death experience and i was so scared I was crying and refusing to eat dinner because he wouldn't eat. On retrospect, I was acting really stupidly but I couldn't help myself. I only had him for a week then and I already loved him to bits. He was so skinny and his hair was falling, he wouldn't eat at all. Miraculously he recovered after he started eating. I hope that Antigone will get well soon after eating well. She seems to need all the food she can get now so I don't think I'll really worry about over-eating. myfamilia suggested vitaminK so perhaps you could speak to a vet or even a holistic vet about this?

Good luck, and hang in there. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, I missed that part. I would try to offer her food at least 4 times a day. She should be able to handle 1/2 can at a time if she so desires. Once, she begins to turn around and start getting her strength back I would start mixing the a/d and her diet slowly as to not upset her stomach too much. Slowly ween her back to her regular diet. Also, as mentioned above Nutrica-cal would be a good supplemet for her. Usually about an inch twice daily. 

Talk to your vet and see if they carry a drug called Interferon. See if they have any mixed that you could give her orally. It may help boost her immune system. 

Different Vet hospitals have different ways of practicing medicine and all have a different idea of what antibiotics work best for individual situations. 

How is her color? Is she jaundice? Is her urine orange insteed of dilute yellow? Also, just curious was there ever any chemistries ran on her to check her kidney and liver functions etc? That may have been in one of your original post just can't remember off hand.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

That's a good question you asked Mark. Was there any chemical test done? If so you should be sure and get copies. In fact, be sure to get copies of her intire records. The sooner the better. Don't call ahead of time, rather just show up and tell them you will wait. I'm sorry, But sometimes things tend to change or be added to the notes. It happened in my case. Fortunately I have a vet now who is backing me. 

Nutrical is a wonderful source of supplement. I am not qualified to tell you how much to give. Does she have runny stools? Has she doing her business in the litter box yet? Is she constipated or having any problems in that area? If not, then a little bit on the tip of your finger every other day should be fine to get her started. 

Honey, I don't know what your going to do about a vet. Or, you may still be consulting with the vet that did the surgery. And that's ok, as I'm sure if something 'wrong' was done they probably would bend over backwards to make sure nothing else happened. I picked my currant vet by simply visiting the waiting rooms of various veterinary hospitals that I chose from after reading advertizement in the yellow pages. When I walked into Dr. Cooke's hospital there were all these cats hanging out like they lived there. They do. They are all ferals found in a trashcans and various other places where heartless people dump kittens. currently there are 14 vethomed cats living at Dr cooke's.

By the way, Motoko, that is a very good article you found on cat flue


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

wow thanks for the great responses everyone. that's a lot of much needed information.. ok so I'm going to try and organize this post for you guys:

as for her eating habits she is eating at least 4 - 5 times a day and about 3/4 of a can of a/d in total. as mentioned, we mix just a few bits of dry food in it. we also add a few drops of water into her food as she eats it b/c we want to keep her hydrated. 

Interferon/vitamin K - I'll definately look into that b/c her immune system needs as much help as it can get. Although she does take a liquid vitamin formula twice a day in addition to the antibiotics. And we'll look into the vitamin K as well if that isnt already included in the vitamins we give her now.

Colour - She did have jaundice for a while during her stay at the vet but now the colour in her ears are getting pinker. Sometimes if her ears feel cool I like to stimulate the blood flow and rub them and it helps them get warmer. 

Urine/Stools - Her urine is yellow but not dilute, definately not orange. Her stools are solid, a little bit moist but not wet/liquidy. She meows and tries to get up when she needs to use the litterbox but usually she cant get up on her own and we lift her into the box. We've only had one successful kitty litter box experience though! Most of the time we'll bring her in and she doesn't like the feel of the litter on her feet and tries to get out. Then when we bring her back into her bed, she tends to go there. (again we're using puppy pads - very very helpful!!) Just in case you're wondering, we're using Purina Yesterday's News litter b/c she cant have the clay dust getting into her wounds or paws. I'm pretty pleased with this type of litter b/c there's no odours or dust and it's made from recycled newspaper.

myfamilia - that is a great idea to get copies of her records and yes I agree that I shouldn't call ahead of time about that. 

tests - She did have liver tests performed which is how we determined that she had hepatitis. I'll have to talk to my bf about what was done b/c I cant remember everything right now, and I'll get back to you on that.

vet - we havent been in contact with the vet since we brought her home Monday night but we are supposed to bring her back for a check up in 5 days from then. We need to get another week's worth of antibiotics. We're not sure of what we'll do about the vet just yet, but we did decide not to bring our cats there anymore after this. It's been a rollercoaster ride with them but I should include that they were very friendly people.

gellyutopia - I know what you mean about the tears and the lack of worrying about ourselves. My bf and I have been missing classes and taking time off work this week and university is not cheap so it is difficult sometimes. I'm trying to catch up on readings and listening to online lecture tapes while I sit with Tiggy. Last night I was so hungry but I didnt want to leave Tiggy alone but I told myself that I had to keep my health up too so not to get sick. 

My bf and I are just heartbroken to see her so weak and the sight of her paws makes hurt inside. But since she's come home we have been seeing slight changes in her and we definately have hope for a recovery. We do keep in mind that death is still a possibility but I think seeing her progress slowly each day makes us stray further away from that idea. Her eyes dont have mucous in them anymore and her nose isnt stuffy either, and those are both great to know! She's got a bit of a runny nose now though and I wish she could just blow her nose but unfortunately that ain't going to happen! I'm waiting for the day that she starts to purr again and I think if that happens it will definately be a new page. 

wow that was a long post, thanks everyone for taking the time to read these essays and giving advice. everything you all say is taken into consideration and looked into. again we cannot tell you how much we appreciate your concerns and prayers and we give you our gratitude. On that note, my little sleepy head has waken up so it's a perfect time to feed her. 

thank you again!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Motoko, I just wanted to stress something about the antibiotics. You probably already know this, but just incase you haven't been told. It's crucial that you give her medicine at the same time eveytime and that you don't miss a dose where the antibiotics are concerned so that any bacteria doesn't have a chance to attack back. That's the problem with antibiotics, if you don't get them *all* then they tend to come back twice as strong. And the other thing is that they kill all bacteria including the good. So, if admistering them orally, it's kinda hard on the digestive system. It takes cats a long time to get the good bacteria back in their digestive track. You might give her about 1/2 teaspoon of plain yogurt inbetween doses to help relieve belly aches and aid in digestion. It's not exactly what cats have naturally, but it does help temperarily.

No need to respond, I know exactly what your going through.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok, you just posted the one thing that would have definately made my mind up about never returning to that vet.
No one, not even a receptionist has called you to check on your kittys progress! As sick as your kitty is, someone should have called you the very next day! My gf, who is a vet tech has told me that they call all surgeries and hospital cases to check on their progress after they go home. So, if they haven't called you, find a new vet. JMO.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Motoko said:


> She's got a bit of a runny nose now though and I wish she could just blow her nose but unfortunately that ain't going to happen!


Have you tried using a baby aspirator (it looks kind of like a small turkey baster but it's one piece instead of two)? Your kitty won't care for it, but it WILL get mucus out if it's preventing her from breathing out of her nose. Also, you won't be able to get the end too far into the nasal cavity, but if you angle it right, it'll work just fine.

Again, I'm so sorry to hear about all the troubles you've had. *hugs* Good luck!!!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

Well we decided to bring her into a different vet, one that my bf takes his other cats to, and they've been extremely helpful. It was not an easy decision to leave her there overnight though b/c we were not feeling very trustful of anyone at this point. It's been a really complicated and emotional experience that hasnt ended yet. We are feeling a little more confident about this new vet and we like the doctor, the techs, and the environment and Tiggy seems to be okay there. Prices are definately higher here and it's going to hit us pretty hard since we are just university students, but we want to work something out and do what we can for Antigone... Our two most important goals is to do everything we can to help Tiggy recover and also to get to the bottom of her illnesses as well as the cause(s) for them.

After one night of leaving her there, we came back to visit and she definately looked better already compared to the 3 weeks at the previous vet where she did not make any progress over that stay. They have informed us fully on the situation of our kitten and we have gotten more information in 1 1/2 days than 3 weeks combined at the other place. But all aside, we are still very worried about Antigone and we will find out some more concrete answers on Monday. The only thing I can really say is that we found out her liver seems to be ok altho it has enlarged, so hepatitis may be ruled out, she has massive infection - which we did not know about, and she is back on IV and eating well. 

There's not much else that I can say really and there's just tons of stuff going on. My bf and I are trying to catch up on ourselves and get some rest after staying up all night for the past week. I cant thank everyone enough for being so concerned for our kitten's well-being and I thank everyone for their advice, blessings, and beautiful stories. I will try and update you guys when I can but I think this week will be another that we'll have to fight through so I won't be posting as often.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Hang in there and know that all of us here are rooting for Tiggy. She is a very lucky kitty to have a family who goes to all ends to help her. (((HUGS))) Prayers continue to go your way from our family.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Catch up on your rest. Good for you for taking her to another hospital. I hope she does well and makes a full recovery! Alot of hospitals will come up with payment plans for people. They want a good outcome also.
Keep us updated when possible!


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Tiggy will be just fine. We'll be waiting for good news of her!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

We brought her home for the weekend, since they dont need to have her there and we dont want to pay the extra hospitalization fees if it's not necessary. But she seems to be doing better... she is definately more alert with big open eyes, hair is starting to grow back on her bare spots, she is well hydrated, her temperature has been steady since yesterday morning, she is eating a lot, she seems more relaxed and comfortable, she's grooming herself more, and sleeping/laying in regular cat positions (like bundling up or sleeping with her head turned upside-down). 

We'll wait for some more results from the bloodwork on Monday and we'll head back on Tuesday or Wednesday. She's still got a bit of a runny nose and she's tearing once in a while. She's still very thin and her stripe of spots down the centre of her back looks like one big black stripe. But there is definately more hope now, not that we didnt have hope before, just that she seems to be moving further along the continuum towards a recovery and further away from "you kno what." We dont want to get our hopes up too much though and we'll keep in mind that this situation is unpredictable so we must be emotionally prepared for anything that happens. 

MarkT - It turns out that the previous vet did actually call to check up on Tiggy but they didnt call until 3 days later, right before my bf was heading there to get our records. But anyways, we won't be going back there and it's a shame that we went there in the first place... BUT it's all a learning experience and there's no "shoulda coulda wouldas" so it's all about the present and what we can do from here on.

We'll be praying that she makes a recovery, and thank you all once again.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad things are going in a better direction for you all, now. I'll keep the little gal in my prayers, also. :thumb


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, good to hear that she is turning the corner.
That's the thing about hospitals. One persons good experience can be anothers bad. And bad things can happen at good hospitals. To me, it's just when the bad things happen, how does the hospital react?


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

Here's an update for some of you who have loyally been following Tiggy's progress:

It turns out that Antigone's liver is okay. It did enlarge since the day she first went into the vet but that's b/c of the fatty liver thing. There doesnt seem to be any signs pointing to Hepatitis.

She was supposed to go into surgery this morning to remove a portion of skin from her belly that seems to be dead but her nose is still stuffy so we decided to postpone it until she can breathe clearly. We did not want to have any unfortunate events with the anaesthetic. She's also very weak and we arent sure she would survive if she went through with it.

Her swollen paw is now wrapped up in a loose cotton split to provide support. We did some x-rays and discovered that the bones in the joint above her paw (I guess we'd call it their wrist) have shifted and are not aligned. We'd have to take her to see a specialist in order to fix that I believe, but specialists are $$$$$$$$$. We'll see how things turn out first and then decide what we'll do. The reason for this is either that b/c of the infection, it caused the ligaments to move causing this shift, or it is something you would see if an animal was hit by a car or fell from a high level (which is probably not likely).

Maybe I'll post a picture of her in a bit. The poor girl LOL she's got this huge cast on her front limb and it's bright orange! aww our poor baby. Hopefully the wrap wont cause too much pressure on her already swollen limb/paw so we'll probably have it removed this week to check up on it.

She seems to be more active in that she grooms herself a lot now and she seems more alert. Her appetite is huge! So we're happy that she's eating on her own now. At the vet we learned how to give water intraveneously under the skin and she wasnt enjoying it too much and she tried to bite my bf! We were actually happy that she tried to bite b/c it gives us some signs that she's feeling more like herself =)

We feel that she is responding to the antibiotics and she is slowly progressing. We will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to hear the news! I wouldn't get too concerned about the paw issue right now. And, cats are amazing creatures in that they can learn to adapt quite well under certain circumstances. I once had a cat that someone dumped at my g/f's hospital. This cat had a broken rear leg, crushed pelvis and an unbelivable hernia. The hernia was repaired by the vet she works for and one day a specialist (surgeon) came in to do a surgery (cruciate) on a dog so, she asked the surgeon to take a look at the cat. He saw the x-rays then asked to see the cat who, was walking of course with a limp and asked, why do you want to do surgery, the cat walks! If it gets worse call me. We never did have to call him back. She did just fine and even would jump up on the kitchen counter. What I am saying is just don't rush into the surgery and see how she does down the road with it.
JMO.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

cats are definately amazing... that's a great story. we definately wont rush into things and we'll see how she does for now


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Great!!

I had to laugh at the cast....We have a cat that loves to be at the highest point in a room and he once got into our drop ceiling and broke his leg jumping down, he had to have surgery and wear his cast for 4 weeks, it was horrible because we had to keep him contained so that he would stay relaxed and not walk on his paw!

Best of Luck, I hope she has a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that she is doing better


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

well i took a few pictures of antigone today with her cast.. it's actually more of a splint, just really loosely wrapped so not to cause more swelling. You cant see it in the pictures but I wrote "Get Well!" on her wrapping LOL poor baby!

http://simplicity.dimensionzero.ca/cat_ ... y_cast.JPG

http://simplicity.dimensionzero.ca/cat_ ... _cast2.JPG

http://simplicity.dimensionzero.ca/cat_ ... _cast3.JPG


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

awwwwwww.....she is such a sweetie. That little cast is huge!! 

One of my budgies broke her leg a few years ago and she had a little cast and she had to wear an e collar too. Poor birdie look hilarious!

I hope Antigone continues to improve and that the surgery she needs for the skin on her tummy goes well.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Such a big cast... poor baby. Glad to hear about the improvements; I hope they continue.


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Aww..tiggy looks sooo cute! She's an absolute darling and she's looking healthy! the cast looks so huge on her but I'm sure she'll be fine very soon. You and your bf are amazing in looking after her so well!


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Loyal Antigone fan here!! I hope she is doing well! I check the boards daily in hopes of a great progress. She is a doll and I hope the cast will be taken off soon!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

oh wow such an improvement especially hearing that she has a big appetite. That's a really good sign. The pictures so cuuuute. Poor little, ittby thing. You and your boyfriend are so dedicated and loving, it warms my heart. Reminds me of what my husband and I went through with one of our cats last year. And when they are your furbabies, spare no expense, time or love. Still praying for continued recovery.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Awww...poor little sweetie. 
I hope she continues to get better, let us know how she's doing.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG, those pictures made me cry  . What a great person you are to help her out  . I'm so happy that she is making progress  . I'm praying for her continued progress & hope she gets well soon :wink: .


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

wow thanks for the great responses everyone and thanks for being so loyal in seeing how Tiggy is doing. We love it and so does TIggy

Today we noticed a change in her behaviour in that she is more herself. Even with that huge peg of a leg, she's able to move around. She even rolls on her back when the cast gets in the way haha. She sleeps on a puppy bed with towels and such and that sits on my bed. Usually she'll stay put in her bed but today when we came home from school, we found her sleeping on my bed!! I think it might remind her of home and how she used to sleep on the bed. 

Also, she started playing a bit with a straw, which is her favourite toy. We try and tease her a bit to see how alert she is b/c she used to be constantly tired and zoned out. All these little changes make me overly happy! 

I'll be bringing her in for a check up tomorrow and maybe they'll take off the split. I know she needs some support there but I'd prefer that she didnt have it on b/c that lil limb and paw is swollen up. We just want to be able to keep an eye on it. My bf and I have been massaging it to get some blood flow and possibly get the fluids out of there and absorbed by the rest of her body. If that works, we wont have to go as far as amputating it. 

My bf and I always keep in mind the possibilities of her either progressing or regressing (is that the right word?) but we also keep our hopes up for a full recovery, no matter how long it takes. But it IS too bad that she'll always carry this flu virus and it may come back at any time. We will try and do as much as possible for her. Again, her progress is really slow but we do notice the small changes.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Just curious, when you say the paw is swollen, was it swollen before the bandage was applied or about a day after? Just be careful that the bandage is not too tight and that is what is causing the swelling. If, you think it may be the bandage making the paw swell, call your vet and ask him if you should take it off until they can see it tomorrow. If it is coming from the bandage, and is left on too long, it can cause problems. I've seen this happen so, that's why I'm letting you know that.

So glad to hear that she is playing around some now and moving more! I know she is out of danger now and it won't be long till she is running through the house!

Good job on the home care!! Kudos!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

MarkT - the swelling was caused by the IV bandage that was applied at the previous vet. It was too tight and they said that IV fluid had been flowing out so it's both swelling and fluid. The splint that is on her right now has been applied very loosely as I mentioned earlier b/c we acknowledge the fact that it may swell up more. 

So tonight she did something amazing.. We put her bed on the floor for a bit and she loves it so much on my bed that she jumped up onto my bed from the floor! It looks like she's slowly getting her strength back.

She just wants to cuddle up to us and I had her sleeping in my arms for a while. Every time we put her into her bed she'd try crawling out. She's so spoiled cuz I'm such a sucker when the cats want to snuggle up.

Tomorrow I have to leave her for a bit to go to class so I think I need to kitty proof this room up since she's more mobile now. She's had a few attempts at tryin to squirm under the bed, which is a no-no since I wont be able to get her out!

Thanks for all the support and loyalty everyone. I know anyone here would do the same for their animals if needed to. 

No mountain too high for the Tiggster


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

If your closet is an option you could make that a temporary place for Tiggy to stay while mom and dad is away. Just don't close the door on her. Maybe get some pig wire or a piece of plywood or a sreened window to put in front of the open closet. That's what I did with Bugs. But with Vestibular Disorder, he needed a small confining area.
So glad things are really looking up for lil' Tiggy.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I love the little 'Get Well' on Antigone's cast. She's definately a beauty! When my Lucas jumped over the fence in his harness and hurt himself, he was extremely cuddly for a few days after coming home from the vet. I'm glad you have made the time to be such a supportive friend for Tiggy, she really needs it.


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Well happy to hear that she is doing a LOT better now.Will keep on praying for her.Ya the cast is cute with the get well on it.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am junping in here VERY late,  , but I am glad she is improving, and I will pray for her to continue doing better.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

I brought her in to the vet today and it appears that the swelling of her paw has gone down a bit. I didnt get a chance to see it b/c I stepped out to buy puppy potty pads and when I got back they were wrapping up a new one. THis time they made it smaller so that her lil toes stick out now! Apparantly she doesnt like this one as much as the honkin big one... I caught her pullin at the cloth tape and she flings her arm in hopes it'll slide right off LoL.. This time I wrote her name on it b/c the vet keeps spelling her name Antigoni - should be an 'e' at the end, not an 'i' - and the way they spell it reminds me of pasta haha..

I cant thank you all enough for cheering Tiggy on, even though she cant understand it I know she appreciates all the love. She's definately one heck of a fighter.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Big Antigone fan! Reading through this whole thread made me cry so many times. I'm so glad to hear she's doing so much better, nothing warms the heart more than to see your kitty [aka kid ] getting better


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Is there any update on the progress?


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

hey Jockette you signed on! thnx for takin to time to read my huge posts =)

So the update is that yesterday Antigone went in for surgery, and hopefully her last one. The day before the surgery we noticed that her tummy was oozing puss from the previous incision so we brought her in and decided that we should go ahead with the surgery. 

After the surgery, which was successful, we discovered that she had a hernia and so that was removed. We're not quite sure how that happened and it could be a result of a few different things. Also we learned that she had a big puss bubble and that was cleaned up and flushed. They removed a chunk of skin/fat that was dead - also on her tummy area. And the last thing was that they took a culture sample to analyze and we'll find out the results next week.

Tiggy is now home with us... we just brought her home about an hour ago and she's sleeping soundly. But she seems like she isnt feeling too good, which is understandable after a big surgery. We have to monitor her 24/7 to make sure that she doesnt lick her incision, pull out the stitches, or toy with the drain tube. It's awful but we'll have to put the E-collar on her during periods that we have to step out. Puss will be draining out periodically and we have to make sure the tube doesnt get stuck on her skin, so we have to jiggle it a bit!! I think I'll let my bf do that part! She's also not allowed to move around so we have to confine her to a small space, so we're going to have to figure out how to do that. 

As for her poor little paw, she's got new spoon splint that'll give her more support. Apparently the swelling in that limb has gone down in the upper arm but just under the elbow joint down to her little toes is still swollen, just not as bad as before. We're not sure what we'll do about her bones yet but depending on the situation, we may have to either surgically insert metal pegs or in the worse case senario, amputate the limb. Hopefully we wont have to amputate.

Aside from all the surgery stuff, Tiggy is able to walk around a bit, even with the huge peg leg... and her appetite is still really good but the only problem we have is that she still wont drink water on her own. Lately we have been injecting water under the skin, which she really hates b/c it's so chilly and uncomfortable, but it definately helps keep her really hydrated in addition to the wet food we feed her.

So I guess all we can do now is just keep a watchful eye on her and hope that she makes successful recovery. She has had a history of healing very slowly so we have to be careful with her and do whatever we can to maintain a steady recovery rate.

We would love if you could all keep Antigone in your prayers and hope that after this, she'll finally be able to run around like a healthy normal kitty. Tiggy, my bf, and myself thank you all for your concerns, praise, prayers, and kind-heartedness... It's very heartwarming to have so much support for our little girl and we appreciate it very much. Thank you!


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Sending Tiggy lots of warm wishes and great recovery!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope the results are good!  Keeping Tiggy in our prayers! :wink:


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sending Tiggy a lot of healing vibes for a speedy recovery. Lots of love for this little darling.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, she's been through alot. What a tough little Tiggy she is and she'll be in my prayers.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Tiggy and you guys are such troopers! I am hoping that you all will be able to come through this shining!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

thanks everyone... i'll make sure all your healing vibes and prayers make it to our little girl

i gotta admit... taking care of her has been really hard. i mean, its so rewarding and so heartwarming to see her get better but it's a slow process. i now have the greatest respect of all of those who help animals recover from illnesses, injuries, or whatnot. i also respect all those parents out there with lil babies and kids b/c if this is already hard, being a mom or dad must be sooooooo much harder. 

while we're on the topic of takin care of the little ones, TIggy had a bit of an accident in the carrier today as i brought her home. She pooped and peed and I couldnt get her out and onto a new puppy pad b/c I was in the car. So when I brought her home she was just smeared with poop and I cleaned as much as I could with some water and towels. But I know it's still stuck in her fur, so what else can I do to clean her up?? Should I just keep at it with the water/towels? It was so smelly I nearly gagged!! Help LOL 

thanks everyone!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Try some baby wipes or those bath wipes that they sell for cats and dogs.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, hopefully a combo of the wet baby wipes and warm washcloths (keep rinsing and wiping) should clean the poor dear up.

What a tough little girl Tiggy is, and you hang in there. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

GO Tiggy GOOooo!!!

motoko: u're an angel!


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow, you guys have all been through so much! She is a strong kitten and certainly has the will to live! Keeping you in our thoughts!
Hope her recovery is uneventful!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! You're all too kind. My bf and I have been working hard to make sure everything is ok for Tiggy. And of course we wouldnt be able to do it without our little girl fighting her way through this whole nasty experience.

So the update is that the results came back for the culture they took from her tummy area and it was negative! So there isnt any infection there and it seems that the Clavamox has been working well for her. She isnt draining out that much puss anymore so that's a good sign as well. I guess she's pretty much on the road home to a good recovery. The only thing we need to worry about now is her poor little paw. We'll be visiting the vet this week some time so we'll see how the swelling is. Also we have yet to see her drink water on her own and we've still been injecting her with saline under the skin. We cant figure out the reason for her not wanting to drink... I mean she clearly hates the saline and it kills us to see her freaking out. Her tail gets puffy before we even get started... she sees the bag and tube and she already knows. 

We've also been restricting her movement so not to cause any more problems after the removal of the hernia. And we're eager to find out how that has healed up. I'd like to see her moving around again so that she can re-build all the muscle she lost. 

What's amazing is that her coat is absoutely beautiful still and it's so soft again. I think she's doing a good job cleaning herself haha

Anyways thnx again for the support and I'll be back to update again maybe sometime near the end of the week. 
:catmilk


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, what great news, our prayers must be working!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm feeling the lifting of spirits :angel 
Keep it up Tiggy :kittyturn


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

*Yet another update!!*

wow.. this has been a long bumpy journey and I can almost feel the train slowing down. 

I guess the only update I have for everyone is that Tiggy got her drain tube out and everything looks good. She gained a tiny bit of weight but every bit counts! Her wounds are healing up nicely too. The only major thing left to worry about is her paw, and just to get an estimate from a specialist would cost $200!!!!! If we were to opt for this surgery, placing tiny metal plates in her wrist joint, it would be around a couple thousand!! wow.. we're still recovering from all the recent bills so we'll have to weigh out the costs and benefits.

Anyways, Tiggy thanks you all!!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Glad to hear things are looking up.

Hang in there!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I hope she purrs soon!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

well she hasnt purred yet, but she's been through so much that I dont think she'll purr until she's fully better, which means running around like a healthy lil kitty. 

so we brought antigone back home to my bf's house and her and electra have been getting along, no hissing, but also they havent been snuggling either. i think antigone still smells like the vet and medicine a bit so electra is kinda weary. anyways, she's been adapting well back at home and she definately knows the ropes around there. She even uses the litter box, but we have to hold her so she doesnt get clay all over herself and we dont want her splint to get dirty either. She's still on antibiotics too.

I guess I feel a lil sad about seeing her go back home, even though I'll still get to see her whenever I want. I feel totally attached to her b/c she was with me day and night for over a month and each night I'd have a little kitten to sleep next to. But I'm definately thrilled to see what a huge accomplishment this little kitty made and what a fight she put up. The journey isnt over, there's still a few steps to go but we all have our hopes up and we really appreciate the fact that everyone here has kept their spirits up for our kitten. =)


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

here's the latest picture of Antigone with her new splint. She's gone through a variety of colours: orange, blue, pink, and now red for valentine's day! it says LiL Turkey on it b/c the veterinarian likes to call her that LOL


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

More more more pics of this incredible kitty, PLEASE!!!! I have been lurking on this thread (until now) and sending her prayers and good vibes. She has quite a story, and angels as parents.

I think she looks a little turkey-like in that pic. She is certainly beautiful though. Please post some more pics of her.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

haha yeah she's a funny one alright.. hmm I dont have many pictures of her on my computer since they're all uploaded onto my bf's but I'll post an old on of her and electra (before this whole fiasco):

Electra (ooo she looks tubby!) and Antigone in their yin yang sleep position:









Antigone when she was a curious little baby:









Electra all snuggled up:


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Glad to hear she just keeps getting better!
Keep us updated on when she purrs again...


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

What a little Trooper Turkey that Antigone is!! She looks like she's thinking to herself, "I'm gonna get out of this thing soon, and when I do... lookout cause I got alot of CATchin' up to do!! :yellbounce 
She's adorable  I'm so glad she's well on the way to recovery.


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

She purrrrrred today!!!! 


But I missed it  I was coming home from school and my bf called telling me that Antigone was purring. So he held the phone up to her and I could hear that soft rumbling haha.. wow.. I think this is a great sign!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I am so glad to hear that she is once again purring! That is a GREAT sign! I do not write in often, but have been keeping tabs on her progress, so glad to hear things are definately getting better! My hat is off to you and your boyfriend for storm trooping through these tough times with her. I know she is fighting hard, but I am sure she is getting alot of spirit and stick to it ness from the both of you. Great Job!!!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Yaaaaayyyy!!!!!!!!!!
I think it's definately a good sign!
I'm so happy for you and her!!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I am very happy for you, too! That's great.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that she is doing so well in her recovery! What an ordeal this girl has been through! I hope things continue as positively as they have!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww! I hope she keeps purring her away to a full recovery!
she's soo adorable


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

aww thanks everyone! we'll keep our fingers crossed ... hopefully she'll get back to being a normal little kitty. Her incisions have been healing up and so basically we'll have to see what happens with her paw now. She's definately been through a lot and what an amazing little girl she is. She'll be 1 yrs old on the 27th!


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

well.. Antigone has gotten smarter and itchier! She knows how to pull her whole cast/splint off her arm!! The other day she got it half off and today she pulled the entire thing off. Her skin has gotten irritated from the tape and it's all red and it must be sooo itchy for her  But she has to have it on otherwise her wrist might get worse.. this time they didnt put any tape and just padded it all with cotton pads. Now she has to wear a cone so she won't chew off her cast.

awwwww i feel so bad for her. all she does is bury her head in the closet.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

((((((Motoko & Antigone)))))

Poor little sweetie...but, I'm thinking this is a GOOD thing. She's obviously strong enough to do it, and has the will to do it....it may not be good for her to be pulling it off, but I really think it means she's pretty much recovered!
I'm sure once the itchy skin heals, she won't be so eager to remove it, and hopefully her paw will be better.


----------

